# Why can't I squat part 2



## mike456 (Feb 5, 2007)

I can finally do a good form squat! BUT I have to hold a dumbell infront of me, and I can't go past parallel.

If I try to squat without DB, I fall back. I viewed my self in the mirror and saw that I lose balance at the ankle. So I need ankle stability, prolly need to strengthen ant. tib.

When I try to go past parallel I lean forward too much, and my back rounds.

Any suggestions so I can get to doing a ATG squat without holdin a dumbell infront(it is kina like cdheating cause it balances me out)? thanks!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I'm going to guess that it's related to poor flexibility.  The problem could be anywhere from your hips to your ankles.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2007)

put a small plate under your ankles.  sounds like you ankle flexibility sucks.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

You try doing flexibility exercises like these:http://www.bodyresults.com/s2calves.asp


----------



## Rhyno (Feb 5, 2007)

What type of shoes are you wearing?.

I know different shoes are used for different purposes i.e. running shoes are different from cross trainers and tennis shoes.

your shoe might not be supporting you enough around your heel and ankle.

Just a thought, try and lean back in you shoes normaly and see what happens, if you feel stable in your shoes, then they are probly ok. 

If you feel unstable and get the feeling you might fall back (as a result of your shoes) then that might be apart of the problem.

I am not a shoe expert, just an outside of the box thought.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 5, 2007)

How can you tell you lack ankle flexibility/stability by seeing yourself in the mirror?

Can't it also be tight hip flexors pulling your pelvis into a posterior tilt?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2007)

Yanick said:


> How can you tell you lack ankle flexibility/stability by seeing yourself in the mirror?
> 
> Can't it also be tight hip flexors pulling your pelvis into a posterior tilt?



tight hip flexors pull the pelvis anteriorly.  tight hammies can pull it posteriorly.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> tight hip flexors pull the pelvis anteriorly.  tight hammies can pull it posteriorly.



ah yes, you are correct sir! My kinesiology is a bit rusty, it seems. Must've meant tight spinal flexors, but thats not very common i would think.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2007)

tight erectors and tight thoracolumbar fascia is pretty common actually.


----------



## assassin (Feb 6, 2007)

do any exercise that will strengthen your core , your abs and lower back must be strong enough ... running and jumping rope as cardio will strengthen your ankle and every single part in your legs....


----------



## Spud (Feb 6, 2007)

stretch your calves.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 6, 2007)

it is weird though cause I stretch my calves everyday like a mofo for like the past 6 months, and I stretch them very intensely, I actually enjoy the pain of stretching my calves.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

Do some stretching that targets the ankles.  Such as Ankle Rotations.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> put a small plate under your ankles.  sounds like you ankle flexibility sucks.



 This is perfect advice. I injured my ankle in a car accident, and have limited ROM. I had to squat with 25 plates under my heel for the last year and a half. It is funny that this thread came up now, because I just tried to squat without plates under my feet for the first time this week. I was successful, but I had to stretch for a while, then I had to work up to a high weight slowly. 

I cut this right out of my journal. 



KelJu said:


> Monday - 02/05/07
> 
> Leg Day (8-12) Range
> *Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI)
> ...


*

I also had to take a wider stance to achieve this. Shoulder width stance makes it impossible for me to go parallel. I read an article on T-Nation about stretching hams and glutes real good before squatting, and taking a wide stance to bring your hips and glutes into the movement, because that is where your power is. I like squatting wide, because I can finally squat without the feeling that I am cheating. 

Do as P-Funk says and use plates until you can strengthen your hips and work on stretching 2 days a week. I am thinking that eventually you will be able to squat correctly. 

Good luck. *


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> tight erectors and tight thoracolumbar fascia is pretty common actually.




I hate when my erectors get tight


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 6, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> I hate when my erectors get tight



But your boyfriend loves it. 




Sorry man, I couldn't resist.


----------



## assassin (Feb 6, 2007)

stretch calves and also do calves isolation work....


----------



## mike456 (Feb 7, 2007)

if this helps... when I do leg raises (Lie on my back with my legs straight out, and lower them to the ground and raise them) as I lower my legs I cannot keep my lower back on the floor.

So when I attempt to squat deep, my back rounds, and when I try to lower my legs during leg raises my back arches. 

sounds like weak core?


----------



## mike456 (Feb 9, 2007)

did some experimenting today

I squat just as bad with plates under my heels as under my toes

but I find I squat best with my toes pointing out, what does this mean? what to stretch?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2007)

How far are they pointing out?


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Mike I kinda have the same problem. I have to squat with small plates. It sucks, but I still can go past 90 degrees. My toes are always slightly out.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Mike I kinda have the same problem. I have to squat with small plates. It sucks, but I still can go past 90 degrees. My toes are always slightly out.



plates dont do anything for me


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Really? Damn that is a problem then isnt it? I really dont know then. Good luck to you.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2007)

mike456 said:


> if this helps... when I do leg raises (Lie on my back with my legs straight out, and lower them to the ground and raise them) as I lower my legs I cannot keep my lower back on the floor.
> 
> So when I attempt to squat deep, my back rounds, and when I try to lower my legs during leg raises my back arches.
> 
> sounds like weak core?



weak rectus abdominus, tight hip flexors...Stop doing leg raises.  Do crunches.  Work on drawing in the abdominals and activating the TVA and learn to control those muscles.


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2007)

I learned to do squats on the smith machine. Once I mastered the form and the best stance for me then I moved to free form squating. I started with very light weight and basically did the same thing. I began with half squats and worked my way to the full squat. I mastered the form and developed a stance best for me and that was it. Coming from someone with that has never worked legs, I have gone a long way.  Sometimes for those with balance problems, it is just a matter of proper feet placement.  I've seen many individuals who move their feet farther in front of their body to achieve a good balance, where others don't have to.

And I have 4-legs...it is even harder for me


----------



## mike456 (Feb 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How far are they pointing out?


a couple inches


----------



## Adamjs (Feb 10, 2007)

^ a couple of inches? I'd be embaressed to admit that.  

Have you tried going back to basics and tried to do a proper body weight squat?  Maybe you're merely trying to push yourself too far too fast.


----------



## DanOz (Feb 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> put a small plate under your ankles.  sounds like you ankle flexibility sucks.



I use a small piece of wood under the heels while squatting but others have told me this puts the knees under more stress. Any truth to this? My flexibility is getting better, but at the moment I need the slight heel elevation.


----------



## Tier (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd do them on a rack for a little while and see if that helps


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

DanOz said:


> I use a small piece of wood under the heels while squatting but others have told me this puts the knees under more stress. Any truth to this? My flexibility is getting better, but at the moment I need the slight heel elevation.



I believe it is possible, because I squatted that way for a little over a year, and my knees are shot to hell. I switched to a wiser stance, and it is much more comfortable and I don???t need the heel elevation anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

DanOz said:


> I use a small piece of wood under the heels while squatting but others have told me this puts the knees under more stress. Any truth to this? My flexibility is getting better, but at the moment I need the slight heel elevation.



depends on many things.  Squatting with out the small board could put more stress on your knees too depending on what is going on with your form.

It all comes down to technique.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 11, 2007)

I want to see a side view and frontal view vid.  

I'd be willing to bet it's tightness in the upper leg region much moreso than in the calf/ankle region.  

Having to point your toes that far out to be comfortable could mean overactive abductors and/or weak adductors.  

I used to could not squat properly with my bodyweight alone without feeling like I was falling backwards and I think it was p-chain tightness.


----------



## DanOz (Feb 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> depends on many things.  Squatting with out the small board could put more stress on your knees too depending on what is going on with your form.
> 
> It all comes down to technique.



Thanks,
Technique is what I'm trying to focus on. If I start to get any knee pain, I'll reassess, maybe try a wider stance as suggested.


----------

